# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  US-75/I-44 Interchange

## Plutonic Panda

Will be upgraded to a 3 level. My opinion is that this is bullsh!t and it should be a 4 stack. OkDOT being cheap. 

Remember, this interchange project is not even scheduled on the 8yr plan, so it could be more than a decade before construction even starts unless a miracle comes through and OkDOT either gets more funding or can take out loans for high priority projects such as this one.





Here is the meeting link with more documents: https://www.ok.gov/odot/Programs_and...1102_I-44.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Few notes:

* I-44 and US-75 will be reconstructed for a mile or so in each direction from this interchange
*The 75 will be reconstructed to allow for an seamless upgrade to 8 lanes in the near future
*Multiple road interchanges and bridges will be rebuilt

----------


## OKCisOK4me

God bless son, you don't even live here. Take a breather.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I dont see why me living there has anything to do with it. Im entitled to my opinions. I want the best for the state. Trust me, Im breathing, but slowly lol

----------


## u50254082

If you think the plan is bad, why don't you move back here and fight them on it? Empty criticism is empty criticism. Hot air.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I don’t know what it is about Oklahoma, but people there can’t take criticism at all. Good grief.

----------


## Swake

> Will be upgraded to a 3 level. My opinion is that this is bullsh!t and it should be a 4 stack. OkDOT being cheap. 
> 
> Remember, this interchange project is not even scheduled on the 8yr plan, so it could be more than a decade before construction even starts unless a miracle comes through and OkDOT either gets more funding or can take out loans for high priority projects such as this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the meeting link with more documents: https://www.ok.gov/odot/Programs_and...1102_I-44.html


The state has applied for the I-44 and US-75 corridors in the Tulsa area to be part of Trump's promised but not moving infrastructure plan. These highways need to be fixed yesterday with Tulsa Hills and the growth in southwest Tulsa, Jenks and Glenpool. US-75 is overwhelmed and dangerous now at I-44 and than again at the 81st St exit by Tulsa Hills. It needs to be widened from at least the north side of the Creek Turnpike in Jenks all the way downtown with redone exits at 61st (in this plan) 41st, 96th (main in Jenks), 81st and most especially the ridiculous stoplight at 141st in Glenpool. That stoplight backs up traffic for a mile in each direction during large parts of each day. 

The four stack isn't needed because there's so little traffic from eastbound I-44 moving onto northbound US-75 to downtown, check a map, the bulk of that traffic is on the I-244 split.  The only traffic off I-44 going downtown comes from local traffic getting on I-44 at Union and a little traffic from 33rd W Ave and most 33rd traffic is also going to just get on I-244 just a few blocks north of I-44. 

The state is funny though, they never really pay attention to Tulsa. The frontage road along I-44 all through Tulsa is not Skelly "Avenue", it's Skelly DRIVE. Anyone with even a passing knowledge of Tulsa knows that avenues in Tulsa all run north and south. Also, the languages they used in the presentations. This area doesn't have a Vietnamese population to speak of, that's in east Tulsa. This area has a good sized Burmese population.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeah I’m very skeptical about Trumps infrastructure plan. I recently read he reversed his decision on PPP’s, which tbh I was never much a fan of in the first place, but it was weird and didn’t show he really had much of a plan to begin with. He also said the PPP’s would cover the majority of the costs so where will the money come from now? Shame. His infrastructure plan was basically the only thing I liked about him.

----------


## BG918

I’d like to see a 4 lane limited access Hwy 75 from Tulsa all the way to Dallas sometime in my lifetime.  But in the short term seeing 75 become limited access to the Tulsa County line would be a major improvement with the I-44 interchange the #1 priority.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

OkDOT has proposed a new bypass for Muskogee under US-69. Hopefully it will eventually be I-45 one day.

----------


## BG918

> OkDOT has proposed a new bypass for Muskogee under US-69. Hopefully it will eventually be I-45 one day.


That would be interesting and definitely makes sense.  Would a future I-45 dead end in Muskogee or continue up 75 into Tulsa?  75 is already interstate standard from the Texas-OK border into Dallas.

----------


## Swake

I would like to see a new US-75 turnpike from Glenpool to Durant.  You could shave 30-40 miles and at least an hour of travel time from a Tulsa to Dallas trip.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> That would be interesting and definitely makes sense.  Would a future I-45 dead end in Muskogee or continue up 75 into Tulsa?  75 is already interstate standard from the Texas-OK border into Dallas.


I’m not too knowledgeable on this corridor as I haven’t used it much at all. However I became rather interested in this highway after learning that the Durant through Calera section is being upgraded in 2019 to a fully controlled access facility with interstate standards. The project was possible due to the FastAct(transportation package approved by Obama and gasp, it actually delivered) and will start way sooner than it was supposed to(10+years!!). 

That amazed me because when I started looking more into this highway it was apparent it is a heavily trafficked corridor. Not much funding available to do anything and from other posters on another forum, this Muskogee Bypass is a decade out as well. 

That’s important to note about this project is unless something drastic changes with OkDOTs funding, the US-75/I-44 interchange won’t be completed for at least 10 Years probably. It isn’t on the 7 year plan though it’s possible OkODT might include it on the next 7yr plan in 2018 but it’d likely be a small phase I’d guess.

As far as I-45 going further north, I’d perosnally like to see it go to Tulsa. Tulsa seems positioned to have 2 new interstates serving it down the road I-45 being one of them.

----------


## BG918

> As far as I-45 going further north, I’d perosnally like to see it go to Tulsa. Tulsa seems positioned to have* 2 new interstates* serving it down the road I-45 being one of them.


I-44, I-45 and ?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I thought there was talk about a connection to Fayetteville. I’m not too sure about the number but I’m certain I saw a map at one point.

----------


## BG918

> I thought there was talk about a connection to Fayetteville. I’m not too sure about the number but I’m certain I saw a map at one point.


Doubt US 412 ever goes interstate but should be limited access all the way to I-49.  It’s probably 75% there, just a few gaps outside Tulsa and in Arkansas.  Something like the Cimarron Turnpike from Tulsa to Springdale would be nice.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Does the 75 to Bartlesville have a lot of traffic?

----------


## BG918

> Does the 75 to Bartlesville have a lot of traffic?


I think it's a decent amount, there is some commuter traffic between the northern Tulsa suburbs and Bartlesville (mostly COP-related).  Not much past Bartlesville though and quickly turns into a 2 lane highway in Kansas.  You take US 169 if you're driving to Kansas City, or I-44 to I-49 which takes about the same amount of time (depending on which part of KC you are going to).

----------


## Swake

> Doubt US 412 ever goes interstate but should be limited access all the way to I-49.  It’s probably 75% there, just a few gaps outside Tulsa and in Arkansas.  Something like the Cimarron Turnpike from Tulsa to Springdale would be nice.


In Oklahoma there are a couple of parts that are not limited access but not much and upgrading wouldn't be hard until you get to West Siloam Springs at the state line. Once you are there and through most of Arkansas US-412 is a street and upgrading is not possible. Arkansas would for the most part have to build an all new highway for 412.

----------


## Eric

> I think it's a decent amount, there is some commuter traffic between the northern Tulsa suburbs and Bartlesville (mostly COP-related).  Not much past Bartlesville though and quickly turns into a 2 lane highway in Kansas.  You take US 169 if you're driving to Kansas City, or I-44 to I-49 which takes about the same amount of time (depending on which part of KC you are going to).


75 traffic is heavy mostly due to daily commutes, not longer transportation. Particularly the northern suburbs commuting south to Tulsa and north to Bartlesville. Believe it or not Bartlesville has more inbound commuters than outbound each day. That being said, with the Wal-Mart distribution center near Ramona, traffic has ticked up a bit. And for whatever reason, I see a Target truck heading through town at least once a day (I assume there are more and I'm not seeing "the one" every day), so I think the route is used by other distribution entities. Ultimately the road feels like it has more capacity than necessary, however it would probably be one of the highest trafficked two lanes in the state if not already upgraded. Prior to the upgrade it used to wind through all the smaller communities between Tulsa and Bartlesville and made the trip over an hour (so I have heard, I'm too young to recall). 

I agree, a huge overhaul for the 75/I-44 Interchange isn't necessary because of actual traffic. It was necessary because it was crumbling beneath our tires. The ramps were a joke, and left little entrance room. It is dangerous. But it's generally not that busy, by and large because of the split a few miles west of there, and the Creek Turnpike, both offering alternative routes to what I-44 offers.

----------


## Swake

> I agree, a huge overhaul for the 75/I-44 Interchange isn't necessary because of actual traffic. It was necessary because it was crumbling beneath our tires. The ramps were a joke, and left little entrance room. It is dangerous. But it's generally not that busy, by and large because of the split a few miles west of there, and the Creek Turnpike, both offering alternative routes to what I-44 offers.


No, this isn't correct. The single exit ramp from eastbound I-44 to northbound US-75 isn't busy because of the I-244 split in that direction, that's why the state doesn't want a flyover for this single section. The other three sections of the interchange are overwhelmed and the interchange is old garbage. US-75 daily comes to a complete standstill at rush hour at I-44 that's at least a mile long. The backup lasts from about 41st to 61st going up the side of Turkey Mountain and often backs up beyond I-244 split often in the afternoons. On top of that the interchange is dangerous and the bridges are 50-70 years old. The exits at 81st 121st back up onto the highway every day and the stop light at 141st backs up traffic for a mile every day. US-75 has way more traffic than it can handle. I-44's traffic isn't as bad, except for the traffic exiting to US-75 from eastbound I-44 trying to get on north/south US-75. The worst part is that the whole interchange is just potholes patched over potholes that should have been replaced 20 years ago. It's terrible and getting worse, with the growth in Jenks. 

Jenks and Glenpool today are about the same size as Bartlesville and over the next decade or or so Jenks alone with be the same size. The traffic is just going to get worse.

----------


## BG918

> Jenks and Glenpool today are about the same size as Bartlesville and over the next decade or or so Jenks alone with be the same size. The traffic is just going to get worse.


That is probably one of the highest growth suburban areas in Tulsa.  SW Tulsa, Jenks, Glenpool, Kiefer, even as far south as Mounds and Liberty.  And 75 is the main thoroughfare due to limited river crossings.  Though there is a plan for a future river bridge at 121st and growth in far south Tulsa along the river:

----------


## shavethewhales

Oh my god I can't even tell you how badly this is needed. This is a major pain in my daily commute. This stretch of I44 is a madhouse during rush hour and it's so obvious that traffic outgrew the current setup decades ago. If this were in Texas it would be one of those massive 100' flyover interchanges long ago. 

I'm very glad to see someone at the state is at least thinking about getting some real work done, but I fear I will be long gone before they even start. I44 and the BA expressway is nearly as bad. 

I know there are a lot of interchanges in OKC that need attention too, but Tulsa has NEEDED this for so long, it's getting downright scandalous.

----------


## Bunty

> 75 traffic is heavy mostly due to daily commutes, not longer transportation. Particularly the northern suburbs commuting south to Tulsa and north to Bartlesville. Believe it or not Bartlesville has more inbound commuters than outbound each day.


Nothing at all hard to believe about that.  This is because more people would rather live in the Tulsa area to be more conveniently closer to  take advantage of all the greater things is has to offer  over trying to live in Bartlesville, especially during the weekends.

----------


## Bunty

> Oh my god I can't even tell you how badly this is needed. This is a major pain in my daily commute. This stretch of I44 is a madhouse during rush hour and it's so obvious that traffic outgrew the current setup decades ago. If this were in Texas it would be one of those massive 100' flyover interchanges long ago. 
> 
> I'm very glad to see someone at the state is at least thinking about getting some real work done, but I fear I will be long gone before they even start. I44 and the BA expressway is nearly as bad. 
> 
> I know there are a lot of interchanges in OKC that need attention too, but Tulsa has NEEDED this for so long, it's getting downright scandalous.


You can be that most Oklahomans would NOT be willing to have a better interstate system throughout the state, if it meant paying higher gas taxes.  Some years ago Oklahoma voters turned down that idea by nearly *90%.*

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

if wish they could find a way to incorporate a fix to that damn Glenpool stoplight into all this.  Makes traffic sooooo stopped up.

----------


## shavethewhales

Looks like this will actually happen soon after all! 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/news/local...0394a94f4.html

----------


## catch22

Awesome. This is much needed!

----------


## BG918

> if wish they could find a way to incorporate a fix to that damn Glenpool stoplight into all this.  Makes traffic sooooo stopped up.


75 should be limited access highway all the way to the county line, not sure what the plans are but with the growth in the Glenpool area it is sorely needed.  While they're at it they can make 75 a limited access highway all the way to Texas.   :Smile:

----------


## Swake

The first part of this project starts 1/27 with replacing the 33rd W Ave bridges. The Union Ave bridges and the start to widening I-44 starts this year as well. This highway section dates to 1953 and will be more than 70 years old before it is fully replaced. 

https://www.tulsaworld.com/news/loca...ba48b6147.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

There will also be a community update as the US-75/I-44 project moves forward. I hope OkDOT does it right and goes for a full stack and no clovers. 




> The Oklahoma Department of Transportation is hosting an open house on Thursday, Jan. 30 to present information about a project which will improve I-44 between Union Ave. and the Arkansas River. This would include widening I-44 to accommodate a future six lane configuration in this corridor, replacing the deficient Union Ave. bridge over I-44 and also making improvements at the I-44/US-75 interchange. This phase will be done within existing rights-of-way and is scheduled to let for construction in 2020.
> 
> Future plans for additional phases of work in the corridor and at the interchange are still being developed at this time. It’s important to note that as these future plans are still in the early stages, specific right-of-way impacts are not yet identified for these later phases.
> 
> The Open House will be a come-and-go event providing the public with a chance to view informational displays on the next phase of work on I-44 between Union Ave. and the Arkansas River. There will not be a formal presentation; however personnel will be on hand to help answer questions.


https://www.ok.gov/triton/modules/ne...ticle_id=55877

----------


## Snowman

> I hope OkDOT does it right and goes for a full stack and no clovers.


The i44/i235 junction has higher traffic counts with faster regional growth and did not, so unless there is some funds from Tulsa and/or suburbs it seems unlikely to go full stack.

----------


## shavethewhales

I attended an ODOT open house last week about this corridor. Unfortunately they simply don't have the budget for this project yet, and the first phases aren't set to start until 2027 unless they get some major grants. They are currently working on widening the corridor so that 44 is six lane all the way through the Tulsa metro. 

You can see the plans and phasing in the downloads section here: https://www.ok.gov/odot/Programs_and.../20200130.html

The widening phase is going to be a joke. For seven years we'll have an extra lane crammed in on both sides, with even worse conditions for merging and getting on/off 75. They aren't seeking any additional ROW for this project apparently.

----------


## HangryHippo

ODOT ought to be barred from widening any interstate within the state and only be allowed to work on interchanges.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

The next phase of this interchange and surrounding roadway reconstruction will start in early 2021.

https://www.ok.gov/triton/modules/ne...ticle_id=61861

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Major work starts on the 25th. It is the first of five work packages and OkDOT claims this phase will be the most disruptive:




> Major traffic impacts for I-44/US-75 interchange start January 25 in Tulsa
> The first round of improvements to the I-44/US-75 interchange will begin Monday, Jan. 25 in Tulsa. This massive $90 million project will greatly impact traffic in the west side of the city over the next two years, and drivers are urged to plan ahead for significant delays to commutes and travel in this area.
> 
> Improvements in this project include:
> Widening and reconstructing all pavements on I-44 from four lanes to six between the west side of the Arkansas River bridge and Union Avenue.
> 
> Replacing five bridges; one at Union Ave. over I-44, two US-75 bridges over I-44 and two US-75 bridges over Mooser Creek (located just south of I-44 junction).
> 
> Replacing and slightly reconfiguring all four cloverleaf ramps at the interchange to match geometry of the new elevation of the US-75 bridges over I-44.
> ...


- https://oklahoma.gov/odot/citizen/tr...an--25-in.html

----------


## mugofbeer

> I attended an ODOT open house last week about this corridor. Unfortunately they simply don't have the budget for this project yet, and the first phases aren't set to start until 2027 unless they get some major grants. They are currently working on widening the corridor so that 44 is six lane all the way through the Tulsa metro. 
> 
> You can see the plans and phasing in the downloads section here: https://www.ok.gov/odot/Programs_and.../20200130.html
> 
> The widening phase is going to be a joke. For seven years we'll have an extra lane crammed in on both sides, with even worse conditions for merging and getting on/off 75. They aren't seeking any additional ROW for this project apparently.


Hopefully, OK can get enough infrastructure money to do these projects the right way.  Of course, raising the gas tax 5 cents a gallon would help.

----------


## GoGators

> Hopefully, OK can get enough infrastructure money to do these projects the right way.  Of course, raising the gas tax 5 cents a gallon would help.


Sounds like pro-socialism to me.

----------


## Laramie

*I-244/I-44/US 75/US 412 interchange, Tulsa, OK*
Major Traffic Impacts to I-44/US-75 interchange start Jan. 25 in Tulsa:  https://oklahoma.gov/odot/citizen/tr...an--25-in.html

*
Long overdue for Tulsa...*

----------


## Swake

> *I-244/I-44/US 75/US 412 interchange, Tulsa, OK*
> Major Traffic Impacts to I-44/US-75 interchange start Jan. 25 in Tulsa:  https://oklahoma.gov/odot/citizen/tr...an--25-in.html
> 
> *
> Long overdue for Tulsa...*


That's not the I-44/US-75 interchange in Tulsa. The Mordor tower is a nice touch.

----------


## BG918

> That's not the I-44/US-75 interchange in Tulsa. The Mordor tower is a nice touch.


Yep that's the 75/244 junction by downtown.  Below is a map of the area undergoing construction.  Hopefully the new flyovers can be funded as part of a transportation stimulus and finished before 2030.  Along with widening and making 75 limited access all the way to SH 67 (the 2 mile stretch south of 126th)

----------


## Swake

> Yep that's the 75/244 junction by downtown.  Below is a map of the area undergoing construction.  Hopefully the new flyovers can be funded as part of a transportation stimulus and finished before 2030.  Along with widening and making 75 limited access all the way to SH 67 (the 2 mile stretch south of 126th)


The state just added money to the 8 year highway plan to purchase right of way and move utilities from 121st to 151st along US-75 in 2028 for eventual widening. That is basically though the city of Glenpool, which is a nightmare, and has been for years.

----------


## Scott5114

That map has about the most pathetic-looking US-75 marker I've ever seen.

----------


## BG918

> The state just added money to the 8 year highway plan to purchase right of way and move utilities from 121st to 151st along US-75 in 2028 for eventual widening. That is basically though the city of Glenpool, which is a nightmare, and has been for years.


That will be a huge improvement.  Almost hard to even believe how nice 75 will be once that stretch is complete along with the widening north of 71st and especially once the new interchange is built at 44.  I see these new improvements shifting even more Tulsa County suburban growth to the west and southwest sides of the metro.

After 44 is finally finished west of the river and 75 rebuilt to 151st/SH 67 the state needs to focus on rebuilding the other obsolete interchanges like at the BA/44 and 169/44.

----------


## rte66man

> That will be a huge improvement.  Almost hard to even believe how nice 75 will be once that stretch is complete along with the widening north of 71st and especially once the new interchange is built at 44.  I see these new improvements shifting even more Tulsa County suburban growth to the west and southwest sides of the metro.
> 
> After 44 is finally finished west of the river and 75 rebuilt to 151st/SH 67 the state needs to focus on rebuilding the other obsolete interchanges like at the BA/44 and 169/44.


There are some vague plans to do some things at both interchanges in the most recent 8 Year Plan
https://oklahoma.gov/odot/programs-a...work-plan.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/wa...me-top-story-1

----------


## Swake

> https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/wa...me-top-story-1


The article says this is the first of five work parts. The next two are budgeted in 2025, the fourth in 2028. The fifth is not scheduled.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

More information about the remaining work packages will be released with public comment from June 8th to the 29th

https://www.odot.org/I44US75Tulsa

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Presentation is up with more information about this project. Should be a very nice interchange once completed. 

https://i44us75.transportationplanroom.com/

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Traffic shift:

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/tr...04b3cab21.html

----------


## shavethewhales

I still can't believe we are going to be looking at half constructed flyovers for several years before this thing is finished. I'm glad they started at least, but I have been waiting years for this and it's going to be at least 2026 before I can get from I44 to US75 smoothly. By that time I will almost certainly be living somewhere else anyway...

----------


## BG918

Timeline for completion

----------


## Swake

Between the end of work package one and the start of packages 2 and 5 will be the 81st street interchange rebuild and widening. I hope a new infrastructure deal can bring in those dates some.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Hopefully with a new infrastructure package it could be sped up. Does anyone know if the entire project is “shovel ready?”

----------


## Swake

> Hopefully with a new infrastructure package it could be sped up. Does anyone know if the entire project is “shovel ready?”


It should be, the design work is done.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

ODOT has submitted this project for a RAISE grant so hopefully it’ll get the money.

https://oklahoma.gov/odot/progress-a...se-grants.html

----------


## Snowman

> Hopefully with a new infrastructure package it could be sped up. Does anyone know if the entire project is “shovel ready?”


Even if it were not, with such a long timeline any other projects ahead of it that benefit from an infrastructure package would likely speed up how quickly the normal budget dollars could be allocated to this.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

It looks like ODOT will get a chance to receive a loan to help expedite this project through a new program called INFRA extra that is giving certain 2019 applications a chance to receive up to 49 percent assistance. 

“ Oklahoma Department of Transportation, Tulsa County I-44 and US-75 Corridor Improvement Projects”

https://www.transportation.gov/brief...t-designations

Not sure what part of the project this would fund but it would be nice to have the ultimate build out started before 2023.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

It looks like this project will be expedited and be fully underway by fall of 2023: https://www.krmg.com/news/local/work..._VF0i0RGnA879Q

----------


## shavethewhales

That's great! This is what we hoped would happen when they started the project like they did. They basically put things into motion not really knowing how long it would take to complete but hoping that having things started would bring in more funding - and it worked! Now we need to do the same thing for the I44/BA and the BA/169 interchanges.

----------


## josefromtulsa

They've started work on 169 and I-44. I am trying to figure out what ramps will be flyover and which will be clovers. EB I-44 to NB 169 and WB I-44 to SB 169 should both at least be ramps

----------


## Swake

> They've started work on 169 and I-44. I am trying to figure out what ramps will be flyover and which will be clovers. EB I-44 to NB 169 and WB I-44 to SB 169 should both at least be ramps


This project adds just one flyover.  EB I-44 to NB US-169

----------


## josefromtulsa

> This project adds just one flyover.  EB I-44 to NB US-169


Well dang. They still need to either braid the 21st St onramp and NB 169 to EB I-44. That's a nightmare for such a busy onramp.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Well dang. They still need to either braid the 21st St onramp and NB 169 to EB I-44. That's a nightmare for such a busy onramp.


All of the ramps should be flyovers.

----------


## josefromtulsa

> All of the ramps should be flyovers.


Yeah that’d be great but it’d be best if they got US-169 and OK-51 since that junction is even more high traffic. Same with I44 and OK-51. I think they both have some work planned on thenm

----------

